# Do you use shorting bars?



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I do not have the shorting bars for one of my e60s 
Is it better to just cut short cable to jump the biampable speaker terminals together, also should I connect to the top or bottom terminals first?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

jwhite8086 said:


> I do not have the shorting bars for one of my e60s
> Is it better to just cut short cable to jump the biampable speaker terminals together, also should I connect to the top or bottom terminals first?


I've used them when they came with the speakers. If I were to lose them, I would just use a short piece of wire, as you suggest. The end result should be identical, assuming you are using thick enough cable. I use 12 gauge all the way around, and that's probably overkill, especially for a short run of 2" or so. 

Connecting the bottom or top terminal will make no difference electrically. Just wire it all up and you should be fine.

Good luck!


----------

